# Harry's buccatini with prawns



## Harry Cobean (Oct 20, 2013)

by popular demand fellow gastronauts....well pacanis asked me for the receep,cooked it & said it was pretty good,so that's good enough for me.if you don't like it blame pac!!
*BUCCATINI WITH PRAWNS,CHERRY TOMATOES,PANCETTA,GARLIC & CHILLI
okey schmokey so:per person*
a)100-125g/4-5oz buccatini(my fav),spaghetti or linguine
b)sliced chilli of choice or dried flakes
c)finely sliced garlic as much/little as you like
d)basil..i like greek but any will do
e)smoked pancetta..i use british drycure from tesco or smoked bacon
f)few glugs of evoo
g)200grms/8ozs cherry toms..i like fresh but canned are fine
h)lotsa ground black pepper...i use malabar from costco 'cos it's got it's own heat
i)as many fresh prawns...ok ok pac SHRIMP as you like
j)small glass of dry white wine...i like muscadet
*how i do it*
1)cook your pasta,drain & stir in a bit of evoo to stop it sticking while you cook the other ingredients
2)in the same pan,on a high heat,heat the evoo and fry off the pancetta  or bacon with the garlic,chilli & black pepper.*don't let the garlic  burn.*
3)chuck in the toms & stir until they start to pop & the juices run
4)chuck in the shrimp & the wine & just as the shrimp have cooked:
5)tip the cooked pasta back in with shrimp/toms etc,stir to mix & re heat the pasta.....serve & enjoy!!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 20, 2013)

I definitely give it two forks up 
It will go in my rotation to be made when I have shrimp. Very quick, easy and flavorful.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 20, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I definitely give it two forks up
> It will go in my rotation to be made when I have shrimp. Very quick, easy and flavorful.


thanks! saw your pics in the yesterday's dinner thread & posted a reply there too.nice job matey,looks fab!! now go & post them in food photo's too!!


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 20, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> by popular demand fellow gastronauts....well pacanis asked me for the receep,cooked it & said it was pretty good,so that's good enough for me.if you don't like it blame pac!!
> *BUCCATINI WITH PRAWNS,CHERRY TOMATOES,PANCETTA,GARLIC & CHILLI*
> *okey schmokey so:per person*
> a)100-125g/4-5oz buccatini(my fav),spaghetti or linguine
> ...


 
That looks and sounds fabulous Harry! I have copied and pasted into my Recipe folder.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks great Harry.  Simple and delicious, what more can you ask?


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 20, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Looks great Harry. Simple and delicious, what more can you ask?


 
Indeed!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 20, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> That looks and sounds fabulous Harry! I have copied and pasted into my Recipe folder.





Andy M. said:


> Looks great Harry.  Simple and delicious, what more can you ask?


....and road tested by none other than pacanis!!!...thanks to you both,much appreciated!!


----------

